# John Adams: On the Transmigration of Souls



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Lorin Maazel / New York Philharmonic
John Adams: On the Transmigration of Souls

Release Date August 24, 2004
Duration25:03
Genre
Avant-Garde
Classical
Styles
Choral
Orchestral
Classical Crossover
Minimalism
Recording DateSeptember 19, 2002 - September 24, 2002
Recording Location
Avery Fisher Hall, Lincoln Center, New York, NY

5R


----------

